
Tesla’s woes continue: NTSB is annoyed and share price is falling - Cbasedlifeform
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/04/teslas-woes-continue-ntsb-is-annoyed-and-share-price-is-falling/
======
randomerr
Tesla wants to be a major car manufacturer but they can't get a basic assembly
line working. Musk's attempts with robotic are failing. They can't find
competent 'drivers' to test their self-driving cars. And his April Fools tweet
was childish with everything going on. If I was invested in the company I
would start pulling my money out while I could recoup something.

